# Grenzwertschalter



## Deep Blue (14 November 2006)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauche für einen Kessel, in dem eine breiige Masse aufbewahrt wird, einen Grenzschalter, welcher mir über einen Relaiskontakt einen Alarm ausgibt, sobald er belegt ist. Namenhafte Hersteller bieten für diese Anwendung Vibrationsgrenzwertschalter in Form von Gabeltastern an. Diese sind mir aber für einen "popligen" Relaiskontakt einfach zu teuer (€ ca. 500,-). Habt Ihr da vielleicht einen Hersteller, der etwas passendes anbietet?


----------



## cmm1808 (14 November 2006)

Hallo,

bei einer zähen Masse würde ich von einem "Gabelschwinger" abraten, da sich Material an der Gabel absetzt und vieleich auch noch aushärtet.
Bei jedem mal Eintauchen in den Brei bleibt etwas mehr hängen, und wer macht schon die Sensoren in einem Kessel sauber? Für Schüttgüter wäre er O.K.

Wie wäre es mit Ultraschallsensoren?
Diese würden berührungslos arbeiten.
Die Schallkeule lässt sich bei vielen Anbietern sehr schön auf die benötigte Form einstellen.

Die Reichweiten sind auch sehr gut, somit würde der Sensor immer im "Trockenen" liegen.

Z.B. Pepperl u Fuchs

Gruß
Christian


----------



## nade (15 November 2006)

Schwimmerschalter wie bei HGW Tauchpumpen?
Ist das Medium in irgent einer Art aggresiv?
Ich gehe mal von aus das nach Oben hin ein Domdeckel ist, in dem man eine Stange mit "Schwimmerschalter" befestigen könnte vorhanden ist.
Und weil es Einfachste meist das weit entfernteste ist...
Halt auch aber auch das Problem mit dem Medium, wie schon angesprochen des Verklebens bzw der Krustenbildung.


----------



## cmm1808 (15 November 2006)

Hallo,

mir ist noch etwas eingefallen.

Es gibt die Möglichkeit, hab ich schon mal gesehen, in dem Bereich des Maximumfüllstand ein Loch in den Tank zu bohren.
Dieses wird dann mittels einer Plexiglasscheibe verschlossen.

Direkt an der Scheibe wurde dann von aussen ein kapazitiever Näherungssensor angebrach(große Bauform).
Dieser konnte so eingestellt werden, das er das Plexiglas nicht erkannte, sondern das Medium im Inneren des Tanks.

Dies alles setzt natürlich voraus, das sich wieder keine Ablagerungen am Plexiglas niederschlagen können, und das das Medium das Glas nicht angreift.Auf gute Dichtigkeit des Fensters muss natürlich auch geachtet werden.

Als Vavorit würde ich aber wieder auf einen Ultraschallsensor verweisen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Deep Blue (17 November 2006)

Also danke erst mal für Eure Antworten, vielleicht sollte ich mal etwas genauer das Problem erläutern: also die Masse ist ein Gemisch aus 50% Wasser und 50% Mehl. Der Melder muss Wasser abkönnen, da der Kessel mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert wird. Zur Zt. ist es so gelöst, das über eine selbst gebastelte Elektronik die Spannung zwischen einer Elektrode und dem Gehäuse gemessen wird. Die Elektrode ist im Tankdeckel eingebaut. Dafür gibt es aber keine Ersatzteile. Ich möchte etwas von der "Stange" einbauen, was ich auch in 5 Jahren von einem Hersteller beziehen kann. Und da stosse ich mit € 500 an die Grenze des machbaren-für diese Anwendung ist es einfach überteuert. Hatte aber gerade jemanden von IFM im Hause, der mir jetzt zur Probe ein Melder auf Mikrowellenbasis zukommen lässt, der auch Wasser und Brei abkann.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> ...das über eine selbst gebastelte Elektronik die Spannung zwischen einer Elektrode und dem Gehäuse gemessen wird. Die Elektrode ist im Tankdeckel eingebaut.



Für deinen Anwendungsfall (Grenzwert in Wasser) halte ich eine Widerstandsmessung für überlegenswert!
Microwelle klingt mir etwas nach "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen".

Es galb mal (gibt noch) von Vega die "Vegatorgeräte". Da kann man eine Füllstandsüberachung mit einer einfachen Metallsonde, die gegen behältergehäuse isoliert ist, realisieren.


----------



## Deep Blue (18 November 2006)

> Für deinen Anwendungsfall (Grenzwert in Wasser) halte ich eine Widerstandsmessung für überlegenswert!
> Microwelle klingt mir etwas nach "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen".
> 
> Es galb mal (gibt noch) von Vega die "Vegatorgeräte". Da kann man eine Füllstandsüberachung mit einer einfachen Metallsonde, die gegen behältergehäuse isoliert ist, realisieren.


 Hallo UG, werde gleich Montag mal sehen, ob ich da bei Vega was "gerissen" bekomme. Der Melder mit Mikrowellen kostet gegenüber der Gabel "nur" die Hälfte. Daher ist mir das Prinzip eigentlich egal, es ist ja nur interessant, ob dieses Messprinzip nicht irgend einen Einfluss auf meinen Inhalt des Tankes hat . Nachher geht der Brei so schnell auf, das man mit dem rühren gar nicht mehr hinterher kommt


----------



## s7-würger (19 November 2006)

schau doch mal unter "Brunnensonden-Relais",

die messen nichts anderes als den Widerstand zwischen zwei Sonden. Die eine kann ja der Tank selber sein.
Kann man meist auch in der Empfindlichkeit einstellen.

Ggf muss hin und wieder die Sondenleitung die ins Gut geht ab und zu sauber gemacht werden.


----------



## Woldo (19 November 2006)

Wenn es bisher mit einer Elektrode funktioniert hat, warum auf ein anderes Meßprinzip umbauen?
Ich kenne das von s7-würger beschriebene "Brunnensonden-Relais" als Elektrodenrelais.
Elektroden und die zugehörigen Elektrodenrelais gibt es von den verschiedensten Herstellern z.B. ACS, E.L.B., Finder.


----------



## Deep Blue (19 November 2006)

> s7-würger
> schau doch mal unter "Brunnensonden-Relais",





> Woldo
> Elektroden und die zugehörigen Elektrodenrelais gibt es von den verschiedensten Herstellern z.B. ACS, E.L.B., Finder.


 Danke auch an Euch 2, ich wollte ja nicht unbedingt vom Messprinzip weg. Mein Ziel ist es, etwas von der "Stange" zu bekommen. Werde mich mal bei den von Woldo genannten Herstellern umsehen. Schönes Wochenende noch an Alle!


----------



## s7-würger (19 November 2006)

schau mal bei rs-components unter "Niveau-Ralais",

da gibts z.B. das Siemens 3UG35 01-1AL20  5-100kOhm, 230VAC für


----------

